# Whatever happened to...?



## wulfgrrl (Mar 8, 2011)

Does anybody know what happened to the following artists (some are not furry but thought I'd ask anyway). I miss their art and am wondering if they have new accounts/websites as they've deleted their other accounts or have not been active for some time:

- Rayndancer
- Ox-of-ice
- South-wind
- Enayla
- Starfinder
- Aailah

I can't think of any more for now. Thanks!


----------



## Zydala (Mar 8, 2011)

Starfinder moved to another account after she got a bad track record of scamming commissioners out of money... where she now continues to scam more people out of money.

couldn't tell you where the rest of 'em are.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 8, 2011)

Starfinder now goes by Astray, if my memory serves http://www.furaffinity.net/user/astray/


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 8, 2011)

...predictability?
The milkman
The paperboy
Evening TV!

/shitty 90's TV show


----------



## wulfgrrl (Mar 8, 2011)

Zydala said:


> Starfinder moved to another account after she got a bad track record of scamming commissioners out of money... where she now continues to scam more people out of money.
> 
> couldn't tell you where the rest of 'em are.


 
If she keeps scamming people, why do people keep going back to her for commissions? Or is it not that well-known? I've always known she's been a scammer but regardless of the awful shit she's done to people (and the fact that if I saw her IRL, I'd probably slap her), I do like her art.


----------



## Zydala (Mar 8, 2011)

wulfgrrl said:


> If she keeps scamming people, why do people keep going back to her for commissions? Or is it not that well-known? I've always known she's been a scammer but regardless of the awful shit she's done to people (and the fact that if I saw her IRL, I'd probably slap her), I do like her art.


 
Well she's threatened people who post on Artists Beware to take down their posts, and has also made people feel guilty about calling them out on it. Also she apparently finishes enough of them. It's pretty messy still as far as I've read up on. I think there were a couple mods looking into banning her (again) but I don't know anymore than that. shrug!


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hrm...
I wonder what ever happened to Ollie? Otherwise known as Ollie Canal.
The guy hasn't been active for a _looong_ time :c


----------

